# Mother Hopes Arrests Bring Clues To Daughter's Murder



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Woman Killed 14 Years Ago_

*Video: *Mother Wants Answers

*BOSTON -- *The mother of a Saugus woman killed 14 years ago is hoping to get some new answers after several people were arrested in a local credit card ring.

NewsCenter 5's Jorge Quiroga reported that the body of Susan Taraskiewicz was found in the trunk of her car in 1992. Now, her mother is hoping the arrests will provide some closure in the case.

"You never know when anything comes up and involves something like this whether people will have information and will come forward," ​
Marlene Taraskiewicz said that she was encouraged once again. She prays her daughter's unsolved murder might have gotten a fresh lead this week. 
"If you have the same men from the credit card scam at Northwest and then you have these people, apparently, they are still dealing on the same idea. They are still ripping people off," she said. 
Several of the five reputed local mobsters arrested Wednesday in an elaborate identity theft ring, are tied to a stolen credit card scheme that may have been connected to the slaying of her daughter, Susan Taraskiewicz. 
The Northwest Airlines baggage supervisor was killed because she may have learned that her co-workers were in on the scam, Quiroga reported. 
"From what Susan had told us, she didn't know anything about the credit card scam. And as far as I am concerned, she didn't. I think these people thought she did," Marlene Taraskiewicz said. 
Arthur Rizzo, of East Boston, served five years in prison for his role in the stolen credit card scam at Northwest Airlines. 
Now, he and 11 others in Boston and New York are suspected of posing as Homeland Security officials, calling Pakistani and Indian immigrants to steal their identities. The two schemes, which are more than a decade apart, have not been connected. 
"I was shocked that anybody would go back and do the same, get involved in the same crime that they were put away for before. I also think that maybe he knows something about Susan's case. Maybe he will want to tell us," Marlene Taraskiewicz said. 
Despite the publicity, prominent billboards, and a $250,000 reward, no one has dropped a dime. But Marlene Taraskiewicz said that she never giving up hope. 
"This is Christmas. It is time to give -- not to take, but to give," Marlene Taraskiewicz said. "And I am asking -- whoever has information, give us that information. Bring peace to my family and I and solve Susan's murder." 
Marlene Taraskiewicz said that she firmly believes that her daughter's killer will someday be found.

_Copyright 2006 by TheBostonChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------

